# Gamecocks might have been a fluke



## habersham hammer (Mar 21, 2017)

I know it possibly might have been just a fluke to beat Duke. But the Gamecocks are in the sweet sixteen for the first time ever. I know most aren't Carolina fans but I'm proud of them although that may be as far as they go. 


Don't be too hard on me now!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 21, 2017)

Wish I could've seen that game. Even though Duke beat SC by 7 in the 1st half, SC must've came out on fire to win the 2nd half by 14 to take the game in the 2nd round to go with their decisive 1st round 20-pt. victory.  All it takes is getting hot at the right time.  Maybe SC is peaking at just the right time for their season.  Good luck to the Gamecocks & hope they can keep it going with their momentum.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 21, 2017)

habersham hammer said:


> I know it possibly might have been just a fluke to beat Duke. But the Gamecocks are in the sweet sixteen for the first time ever. I know most aren't Carolina fans but I'm proud of them although that may be as far as they go.
> 
> 
> Don't be too hard on me now!!


Haha! My Gamecocks (Jacksonville State U.) made their first ever appearance in the tourney this year. Must be a good year for fightin' chickens all around!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 21, 2017)

They sure ruined my bracket


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Mar 21, 2017)

they are playing great


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 21, 2017)

Sure would be good if SC can get by Baylor to play Florida in the East Regional Finals.



http://i.turner.ncaa.com/sites/default/files/external/printable-bracket/2017/bracket-ncaa.pdf 

2017 NCAA Division I Men’s Basketball Championship Official Bracket


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 25, 2017)

Congrats to Gamecocks on another dominant 20-pt. win in the Sweet 16 round & going to play Florida next in the Quarter-Finals for a grand total of 3 SEC teams in the Elite 8. Gators had a great O.T. win at the buzzer with an on the run 3-ptr. to close it out against a tough Wisconsin team. SEC sure is having a mighty fine NCAA tournament.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 25, 2017)

Great game and USC are a fun team to watch. They play some stout D, too. I see a few players that could start for the Hawks. Watched all 3 SEC games and its a March Madness at this point.


----------



## habersham hammer (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm worried about Florida. The elite 8 may be as far as we can go but it's been a fun ride.


----------



## bullgator (Mar 26, 2017)

UF has been without their starting center for a month.....big miss for them. They've had to learn to play as a team and spread the ball around as well as play great D. If UF gets cocky, ( no pun intended ), the chickens are in a great position to take this one.


----------



## huntersluck (Mar 26, 2017)

USC in the final four! I was glad to see them win against Florida hope they can keep it going


----------



## weagle (Mar 26, 2017)

Go USC!  I bet $5 @ 25:1 for them to make the final four


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 26, 2017)

awesome


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 26, 2017)

You can count the times that I have rooted for Carolina on one hand but I am this week!  Go Cocks!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 26, 2017)

Congrats on another fine win again for the Gamecocks. 

Gonna be a great Final 4 Semi-Finals with 2 Carolina teams making the Southeast proud.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 26, 2017)

Not a Carolina fan, but it's not floriduh or Kentucky so I'm all for it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2017)

Could be a Carolina final. Just glad Ky is gone.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 27, 2017)

I just don't care one bit,it's stank butt basketball


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2017)

3 SEC teams in the Elite 8 and 1 made it to the Final 4. I'm just sayin'..........


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I just don't care one bit,it's stank butt basketball



hater


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2017)

elfiii said:


> 3 SEC teams in the Elite 8 and 1 made it to the Final 4. I'm just sayin'..........



hater.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> hater.



Hardly. Did any other conference have 3 teams in the Elite 8? And I ain't even a roundball fan.


----------



## habersham hammer (Mar 28, 2017)

I know that Sindarius Thornwell for SC is a stud and has been one of the best players in the tournament so far but.

Gonzaga is the real deal and only lost 1 game all year. It will be hard for Carolina to overcome this challenge, even if Thornwell is at his best and their defense continues like they have been playing.

I love Carolina but there is a thin line between confidence and reality and I think we lose by at least 10 (but I hope not)

Either way making the final four is still a big deal


----------



## walukabuck (Mar 28, 2017)

I am pretty sure Gonzaga has played no one as physical as USC out there in bunny hugger land. It will depend a lot on how the game is officiated. If it's like the second half sunday against Florida, Gonzaga better have a fresh supply of body bags. Florida knew what it was going to be like and still got man handled.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 29, 2017)

*2017 SC Women in Final Four*

I just noticed the South Carolina Women's basketball team is also in the NCAA tournament Final 4. 

Big Congrats to Gamecocks Women! 



http://i.turner.ncaa.com/news/baske...ess-state-south-carolina-seeing-unprecedented

*March Madness: The State of South Carolina seeing unprecedented success*

March 29, 2017



> The state is home to the reigning champions of both college football, at Clemson, and college baseball, at Coastal Carolina. And now, *both the South Carolina men's and women's basketball teams are in the Final Four*.





Women's NCAA bracket at web links below . . . 



http://www.ncaa.com/interactive-bracket/basketball-women/d1

or

http://i.turner.ncaa.com/sites/default/files/external/gametool/brackets/basketball-women_d1_2017.pdf


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 1, 2017)

SC keeping it a close game with Gonzaga.


----------



## habersham hammer (Apr 1, 2017)

Close but no cigar - Congrats Zags


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 1, 2017)

South Cackalacky sure had a good run..... congrats ...... now for Gonzaga to win the next one!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 1, 2017)

Great competitive close game, even near the end only a few points difference at times.  Congrats to Gonzaga on the win & going to the Finals Championship game, but kudos to Gamecocks making it very tough on 'em to earn it. 

Still have SC ladies in the Finals with a chance at winning the tournament Championship tomorrow Sunday April 2nd at 6pm going against tough MS State on ESPN.  Gonna still make the Southeast proud keeping the win in the SEC.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 1, 2017)

Thornwell couldn't carry the chickens today but that was a great run. Better up the Coach quick.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 2, 2017)

Great run for the Gamecocks. They came up just a few seconds short.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 2, 2017)

Congrats on a great season birds


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 2, 2017)

I haven't watched Basketball really since the 90's other than a big game here or a big game there. I have been reminded during the past three weeks of why I don't watch anymore...ADHD is in OD!

IMO, a basketball game should only be 2:00 minutes long and start with a score of 100 to 100 and it would still take 2 hours. 

Glad to see SC hang in there and hold their own up until the end.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 2, 2017)

SC women had a great 1st half winning by 10, but 2nd half adjustments could determine the champ.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 2, 2017)

*SC NIT Champs*

Congrats to the lady Gamecocks on an outstanding rocking NIT Championship win for their 1st national championship bringing it home to South Carolina & the SEC making the Southeast USA proud!


----------



## habersham hammer (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hard to get to the final 4 on a fluke. Good job SC.


----------

